# Ever think to rescue a chicken



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this link for rescue farm animals :

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=Bird&pet_breed=Chicken&location=idaho&startsearch=Go

Put in your zip code and will show you all rescue chickens and other farm animals in your area. These chickens need love too.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

another one

http://www.rescueinfocenter.com/index.php?c=-Chicken


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes , hen rescue is a big thing here in the UK. 
We also have duck rescue organisations .


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There was a rescue rooster at the shelter an hour away from me. I think the people that fostered him ended up keeping him. He was gorgeous!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I rescued my Ninja Chicken. The folks that had him were gonna snuff him. He is a small bantam rooster,but he is an attack chicken. They had cut off his spurs,and had him in a 1 foot square cage. His feathers were all messed up and he was a pretty sad looking bird. He was pretty mean in that cage,but pin me up in a 1 foot square cage and I'll get pretty mean also. I brought him home,turned him loose on my 2 acres,and he is now my favorite chicken. I don't know if he is a retired fighting bird,or someone's former pet,but when I sit out in the yard,he now comes over and sits by my chair. He still attacks sometimes,but without spurs he is pretty harmless. He is actually getting to the point where I can pet him now. He is a people friendly chicken


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Right on! Do have any links or if you hear about any chicken rescue stories, please share.


----------

